# broadband for two recievers



## saftrep (Oct 7, 2005)

I have two VIP receivers. Do both receivers have to be on the same network to take advantage of the broadband features? I have two separate broadband networks and I would like to put one receiver on one network and the other receiver on the other network. Would this cause a conflict?

thanks,
Saftrep


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

What that likely will do is trigger an "account fraud" investigation...


----------

